# Another Electric



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's another of my recent additions to my electric collection. Is a Vantage from the 1968-69 time frame with the 130E movement. Hamilton formed a subsiderary named Standard Time Corp. to produce a lower priced watch line called Vantage. This movement shares a few parts with the Hamilton 505. This particular watch was shelf stock and was never sold. The band had deteriorated but the watch is absolutely mint. While the case is not as exotic as the Hamiltons, I rather like the sharp definition where the lugs meet the body of the case. To me the dial also has an un cluttered, understated beauty to it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you are certainly finding some nice ones Bill!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another nice one Bill  . I know the Vantage range is often dismissed & trashed by die hard Hamilton collectors and I can understand why with their cheaper chrome plated base metal cases etc, but I think some of their dial designs are just as interesting as the Hamiltons...I particularly like the one on the left:


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I have to agree - understaded beauty fits the description of the dial ( dare I say there's some "Timex" to it?  ). Great looking case as well. How many Electrics/Electronics is it now, Bill?...


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Here's another of my recent additions to my electric collection. Is a Vantage from the 1968-69 time frame with the 130E movement. Hamilton formed a subsiderary named Standard Time Corp. to produce a lower priced watch line called Vantage. This movement shares a few parts with the Hamilton 505. This particular watch was shelf stock and was never sold. The band had deteriorated but the watch is absolutely mint. While the case is not as exotic as the Hamiltons, I rather like the sharp definition where the lugs meet the body of the case. To me the dial also has an un cluttered, understated beauty to it.


Absolute beauty that one is Bill. :tongue2:

Was this a recent *bay purchase? I was watching one just like it, but started bidding on something else that I eventually lost. :cry2: And I'm not telling because there is another listed. :bb:

It was the "V" in Vantage that I found striking


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

"How many Electrics/Electronics is it now, Bill?..."

To many, Knut :lol:

" Was this a recent *bay purchase?"

Yes, Larry, glad we weren't in a bidding war! 

good luck on your current quest. With the old way I could see who was bidding and I shied away from auctions where I knew a friend had already bid.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> "How many Electrics/Electronics is it now, Bill?..."
> 
> To many, Knut :lol:
> 
> ...


This is the one I eventually lost. I think it went as high as $730+ USD. 

*Hamilton Parker*










Win some, Lose some :bb:


----------



## tagluva (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice watch!


----------

